# Compte iCloud



## beR (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

Je n'ai pas de synchro entre mac , iPad2 et iPhone
J'ai fais les mises à jours Lion et IOS5
J'ai migré mon compte mobileMe sur mon Mac
Mon compte se termine bien par @me.com

Quand je vais dans les réglages de IOS , je constate que mon identifiant est 
toujours @mac.com, il est grisé je ne peux le modifier
Mon problème ne viendrait pas de ça?

J'ai pourtant supprimé le compte et recommencé sur l'iPad et iPhone, mais @mac.com
revient à chaque fois
Que faire? Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

essaye cela :

Ouvre un nouveau compte avec ton adresse ton.nom@me.com
Oublie l'autre compte, mets le nouveau à la place


----------

